

George Clooney and how the Media is Broken - 5vforest
http://blog.mygovhub.org/post/19415537048/george-clooney-and-how-the-media-is-broken

======
gamechangr
I've noticed the BBC has been headed down that sloppy slope for about the last
five years.

